# 2017 Hatchback Trunk Won’t Open



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

Try pulling the ECM fuse (Main Computer) for ten seconds.
Might be able to re-set it.
Someone else will chime in soon as well.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

My '17 has a button on the handle itself (and no button for it on the fob funny enough). If the info screen is saying it's open it sounds like they messed up the switch that tells the car when the lift gate is open. 

If you are good with electrical stuff (or know someone who is) you could find where the relay is to pop the rear latch and jump it to trigger the latch to get it open then see what's going on with the open switch. My guess is the switch is in with the latch assembly. Maybe a piece of gasket or glass fell into it and is keeping the switch from operating properly


----------



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

There should be a touch pad above the licence plate ?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I wouldn't be driving the car with that light on until you can open & shut the hatch & verify the light status. What is listed in your manual, I also read about the rear exterior switch. I'd be calling this 3rd party if they broke something.


----------



## SandyW (Apr 18, 2020)

SandyW said:


> I had a third party replace the rear windshield and now the trunk will not open with the fob. There is no interior release button or latch. Is there another way to release the trunk. The panel on the dash show that it is open and I am afraid it is computer issue.





WillL84 said:


> My '17 has a button on the handle itself (and no button for it on the fob funny enough). If the info screen is saying it's open it sounds like they messed up the switch that tells the car when the lift gate is open.
> 
> If you are good with electrical stuff (or know someone who is) you could find where the relay is to pop the rear latch and jump it to trigger the latch to get it open then see what's going on with the open switch. My guess is the switch is in with the latch assembly. Maybe a piece of gasket or glass fell into it and is keeping the switch from operating properly


That sounds worth looking into because he was scraping the old gasket off and getting old glass out. I would need to find where the relay


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

SandyW said:


> I had a third party replace the rear windshield and now the trunk will not open with the fob. There is no interior release button or latch. Is there another way to release the trunk. The panel on the dash show that it is open and I am afraid it is computer issue.


There is an interior access to open the hatch. There should be a little panel above where the latch is on the inside that you pop off. There then should be a square hole that you turn to release the trunk. It's a bitch to get to.

There should also be an exterior button. You can't see it but there's a little hole your hand fits it. Bellow the emblem where the hatch meets the bumper. There's a button in there. I feel like you're missing some info. The whole why you had the rear windshield replaced. That may help with understanding why it doesn't work.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyW (Apr 18, 2020)

HatchLifeRS said:


> There is an interior access to open the hatch. There should be a little panel above where the latch is on the inside that you pop off. There then should be a square hole that you turn to release the trunk. It's a bitch to get to.
> 
> There should also be an exterior button. You can't see it but there's a little hole your hand fits it. Bellow the emblem where the hatch meets the bumper. There's a button in there. I feel like you're missing some info. The whole why you had the rear windshield replaced. That may help with understanding why it doesn't work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


the rear windshield had to be replaced because it was vandalized with something thrown on it busting a huge hole yet the object was not found. The tech replacing it shook the glass out before closing to place the gasket and seal windshield.


----------



## SandyW (Apr 18, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I wouldn't be driving the car with that light on until you can open & shut the hatch & verify the light status. What is listed in your manual, I also read about the rear exterior switch. I'd be calling this 3rd party if they broke something.


Oh no. I already let my daughter drive it to work be cause “her” car is in the shop. 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

It probably wouldn't pop open like the Hood could, but it may be sucking in Carbon Monoxide if not sealed


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

SandyW said:


> the rear windshield had to be replaced because it was vandalized with something thrown on it busting a huge hole yet the object was not found. The tech replacing it shook the glass out before closing to place the gasket and seal windshield.


My guess would be that they took the interior plastic piece off to clean out the glass. I don't actually know, I'm guessing. They could've disconnected a sensor or something. Or it could've been damaged by the glass. The hatch will not open by itself. The struts aren't strong enough. So I wouldn't say this is any kind of don't drive safety concern. Check so see if you can open it with the switch. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

HatchLifeRS said:


> The struts aren't strong enough.


Yea I need to get HD struts for mine. They hardly hold the **** thing open to begin with.


----------



## Chico_dade305 (Nov 12, 2019)

I can get wiring is this for 17 hatchback with 1.4?


----------



## Sandye (Mar 19, 2020)

SandyW said:


> I had a third party replace the rear windshield and now the trunk will not open with the fob. There is no interior release button or latch. Is there another way to release the trunk. The panel on the dash show that it is open and I am afraid it is computer issue.


----------



## Sandye (Mar 19, 2020)

Yes its right under the middle of tale in the back but, all doors have to be unlocked


----------



## Carpentree (Jan 29, 2020)

SandyW said:


> I had a third party replace the rear windshield and now the trunk will not open with the fob. There is no interior release button or latch. Is there another way to release the trunk. The panel on the dash show that it is open and I am afraid it is computer issue.


I mean if you just need to get the trunk open to inspect or fix it, then simply fold down the rear seats and crawl in the trunk area and pull the safety kidnap trunk opener handle thing, it should glow in the dark. That's going to be a direct wire connection to the trunk latch (not electronic, because of safety reasons). If that doesn't open it then the latch is some how frozen or stuck. If that does open it then it's probably some weird electrical bug. Either way I'd call the shop that replaced the window and just ask them is there anything they could have done to damage the trunk opening system. I mean eventually you'll figure it out so them lying is pointless. But if they're a good honest company they should let you know what might have happened and that's going to get you a place to start looking to see.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Carpentree said:


> I mean if you just need to get the trunk open to inspect or fix it, then simply fold down the rear seats and crawl in the trunk area and pull the safety kidnap trunk opener handle thing, it should glow in the dark. That's going to be a direct wire connection to the trunk latch (not electronic, because of safety reasons). If that doesn't open it then the latch is some how frozen or stuck. If that does open it then it's probably some weird electrical bug. Either way I'd call the shop that replaced the window and just ask them is there anything they could have done to damage the trunk opening system. I mean eventually you'll figure it out so them lying is pointless. But if they're a good honest company they should let you know what might have happened and that's going to get you a place to start looking to see.


This is a hatchback though, I don't believe there is a safety trunk handle like regular sedans have


----------



## Carpentree (Jan 29, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> This is a hatchback though, I don't believe there is a safety trunk handle like regular sedans have


You're right I'm dumb and can't read. Well that's a real bummer. There might be an emergency release I'm not sure. I'm sure there's some kind of mechanical release some where.


----------



## CRUZE-66 (May 4, 2019)

Since the flimsy cargo shelf is the only thing that separates the hatch(back) space from the rest of the interior of the car, maybe it isn't required to have a safety latch on the inside. I say this because I have yet to notice any sort of interior hatch release on mine.


----------



## Chico_dade305 (Nov 12, 2019)

Thier is not a saftey latch but an alternate way of opening the lock manually just remove the plastic plug and thier is a square drive that you can turn in counter clock wise and this will open the lock manually that you can just replace the lock actuator when you finally have the hatch open... 
1. Put down rear seats 
2. Go towards the rear of door and in the center bottom you will see a round plastic plug 
3. Remove plastic plug
4.the drive is square I did not have this tool but I instead used a 5/16 allen tool, stick it in the whole and turn counter clock wise this should open the latch


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Chico_dade305 said:


> Thier is not a saftey latch but an alternate way of opening the lock manually just remove the plastic plug and thier is a square drive that you can turn in counter clock wise and this will open the lock manually that you can just replace the lock actuator when you finally have the hatch open...
> 1. Put down rear seats
> 2. Go towards the rear of door and in the center bottom you will see a round plastic plug
> 3. Remove plastic plug
> 4.the drive is square I did not have this tool but I instead used a 5/16 allen tool, stick it in the whole and turn counter clock wise this should open the latch


I don’t have a Gen 2 but it’s a safety requirement to have the glowing pull handle in the trunk.

If it doesn’t have that’s actually a big no no. Like national recall worthy.


----------



## Chico_dade305 (Nov 12, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> I don’t have a Gen 2 but it’s a safety requirement to have the glowing pull handle in the trunk.
> 
> If it doesn’t have that’s actually a big no no. Like national recall worthy.


Since it's a hatch I don't see it being a need to have that interior saftey latch Becuase someone will have a way of getting out.... Either from top, putting the seats down, or breaking the glass...

Either way to the original poster this is the way to open the rear hatch from inside and properly able to remove the actuator once you open and diagnose the issue.. I think when your window was initially damaged could have damaged the 2 wiring loom that feed both sides of the hatch door.. I would check all the rear door hatch functions.. Rear Wiper, rear hatch lights, rear window Defroster, rear hatch tail lights if all those things work, you could just have a bad door lock actuator....


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> I don’t have a Gen 2 but it’s a safety requirement to have the glowing pull handle in the trunk.
> 
> If it doesn’t have that’s actually a big no no. Like national recall worthy.


This is a hatchback not a sedan.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> This is a hatchback not a sedan.


Pffh. Well that makes more sense.


----------



## Nealemf (Jul 27, 2020)

The allen head driver worked like a charm. Thanks.


----------



## SandyW (Apr 18, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> I don’t have a Gen 2 but it’s a safety requirement to have the glowing pull handle in the trunk.
> 
> If it doesn’t have that’s actually a big no no. Like national recall worthy.


I am horrible at following a thread and sorry for not replying to all of the great replies to my dilemma. Here is an update. 
There is definitely pieces of safety glass inside. On two occasions I took a rubber mallet and tapped from the inside of the back panel when the lock is it opened with someone on the outside with key in hand. Shook the hatch up and down And a few pieces came out of the latch. However, after using it opening and closing it would do the same and not open with the same warning on the dashboard. Is something I can be fixed with the guidance you have provided?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

SandyW said:


> I am horrible at following a thread and sorry for not replying to all of the great replies to my dilemma. Here is an update.
> There is definitely pieces of safety glass inside. On two occasions I took a rubber mallet and tapped from the inside of the back panel when the lock is it opened with someone on the outside with key in hand. Shook the hatch up and down And a few pieces came out of the latch. However, after using it opening and closing it would do the same and not open with the same warning on the dashboard. Is something I can be fixed with the guidance you have provided?


I have never worked on it.

The 'latch' should be covered by a plastic cover. You should be able to take a screw driver. Wrap a piece of tape on it to prevent scratches if you care. Then just pry it off and it should pop off.

And then you can probably just use a vacuum. Otherwise there should be some simply bolts to remvoe the latch.


----------

